# Los Hombres Hunting Club



## Critter Catcher (Mar 25, 2005)

I'm looking at joining the Los Hombres Dove and Duck lease in the Alvin\Liverpool\Chocolate Bayou area. I'm wondering if anyone is a current member or has hunted on it in the past. I can see the dove and early season teal potential, but I'm a little worried about regular duck season. I've hunted pond set ups similar to theirs (across the street) and know how spotty they are.
Any feed back would be great.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm one of the owners of the ponds and, yes, hunting can be spotty at times but all in all it's pretty decent. Driving right up to the pond and putting decoys out makes it about as easy as it gets. We have alot less water this year which makes for better hunting also.....brings in better ducks and alot less divers. A little scouting also helps, the birds seem to favor some ponds over others...Let me know if you have any more questions, been a member for a pretty good while....


Bret


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

where can one obtain the info on getting on the lease can you just lease it for dove season


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

PM me and I'll give you the contact info...


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

I was on Los Hombres a few seasons back and it was a good club. I still have several friends there. It's a Great goose lease, the dove can be very good when they are in the area and the ducks were hit & miss, depending on how many were holding in the area. Very nice group of guys there and lot's of land for the price.


----------



## Whitecrow (May 26, 2004)

I was on it a few years back. They have some decent property that has potential to hold lots of birds. When I was on it, there were so many trollers and crawlers that the geese couldn't sit anywhere for more than an hour or two. If they did sit for an hour or two, it was a race the next morning to get that field. I viewed it as about a half a step above public hunting. Not a fan of dove shooters standing knee deep in shotshell and beer can empties, either. We took license #'s and reported them, only to see the same guys at it again the next week. I've heard it has gotten better on the rule enforcement, but the price got to be too high for me to put up with the BS. Good luck.


----------

